# DF: Media Spotlight: Jordan "The Megalomaniac" Breen Mocks Fedor



## Clark Kent (Nov 14, 2010)

*Media Spotlight: Jordan "The Megalomaniac" Breen Mocks Fedor
By snakerattle79 - 11-14-2010 04:50 PM
Originally Posted at: Deluxe Forums*
====================

The MMA Haus: Media Spotlight: Jordan "The Megalomaniac" Breen Mocks Fedor

  On November 8ths edition of KnoqOut Radio Shilldogger Jordan Breen was interviewed and asked to justify ranking the 5-2 Brock Lesnar at number two in the world of heavyweight MMA, above Fabricio Werdum, despite the former coming off an abysmal performance and defeat, while the latter is fresh off submitting MMA legend Fedor Emelianenko. His response to the straight forward question was a rambling whirl of semi-coherent babble. But somewhere in the fog of his answer was mentioned that Werdums victory held little weight as Fedor hasnt really done anything in a long time. The Mastermind, as he often so humbly refers to himself, then went on to mock Fedors resumé of recent wins by blasting Tim Sylvia as a scrub and mere leftovers of Randy Couture. The odd thing is how in his very next breath he would praise Brock Lesnar for defeating Randy Couture, and actually used Tim Sylvia as proof of Randys greatness, and by association, justification for Lesnars rank.

   So, who did Randy get his belt from? Tim Sylvia. How did he defeat him? A 25 minute positionally based decision. Now, what did Fedor do to Tim Sylvia? He utterly demolished him in 36 seconds, treating him exactly as the worlds greatest fighter should have treated him. If Brock beating Couture who decisioned Sylvia is impressive, then how is Werdum beating Fedor who demolished Sylvia a joke? Here we have Jordan Breen shilling his Zuffa-bought rankings by praising a victory over Tim Sylvia on the one hand, yet with his other is deriding a non-Zuffa fighter for his much more devastating defeat of that same Tim Sylvia. Pure Orwellian doublethink from a phony mastermind, picking and choosing with selective history that which suits his deceitful agenda.






*Two 800-pound Gorillas in the room as Shilldog Staffers finalize rankings*

 It is interesting to note a recent Jordan Breen Fight Week video editorial in which he spoke of his distaste for disingenuous speech 




*I despise false narratives in MMA and irresponsible traffic hungry pandering *

   Harsh words from a man whos livelihood relies on traffic generation, and who hypes a world famous WWE wrestler while mocking the likes of the lesser known but more accomplished Fedor Emelianenko and Fabricio Werdum. Ask yourself who is more often searched for online, the UFC and WWE megastar Brock Lesnar, or Strikeforces Fabricio Werdum and M-1s Fedor Emelianenko? If a mans motivations were of web hits, would he not push the much more popular commodity, and discount the lesser known names?

   So whos really the one pushing a false narrative for the purpose of self-gain? The people who believe Fedors decade long reign of pure domination and Werdums recent submission of him are what carry prestige, or those who run websites selling ad space and merchandise while claiming a 5-2 Brock Lesnar is an elite fighter, ignoring the fact that every second of his recent fight shows the exact opposite.





*The Head Hog at Shilldog has made millions by pandering to the lowest common denominator*


Read More...


----------



## Kwan Jang (Nov 15, 2010)

This post highlights many of the things I have been saying about Fedor to those around here that feel he is either overrated or at least past his prime. I am neither saying that he is past his  prime or not, just that utter demolition of Sylvia was FAR more impressive than Randy Couture's win. And what "made" Lesnar was him catching Randy when Randy was sub-par. I don't really know how a current Fedor would fair against either Cain or Junior, but I really don't see anyone else in the UFC's Heavyweight division as being overwhelming in a match up against Fedor. 

As the previous post stated, the fight with Cain has already shown how much Lesnar is truly lacking, regardless of how much hype is put out there. Fedor "ducking all the real competition in the UFC" is just as much garbage. Fedor had the oppurtunity to go with a promotion that had both Showtime and Primetime on CBS. He did not have to sell out to Zuffa in the process and could share in the profits to a level that he could potentially make more than he would have with the UFC. There are a lot of fighters who see Strikeforce as a better option down the road. Fedor is just the first name to not need the UFC's current superior position and odds are others will follow in time.


----------

